# constructive criticism needed! :)



## littlelensofmine (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello! 

I have been doing some amateur photography for a while now and have started a page on Facebook  I am in no way asking for likes i am asking for genuine constructive criticism its all well and good people liking my page but i am not able to improve with out feedback! 
I love paintball photography but i am very new to it and would appreciate some tips to improve.

please look at my page https://www.facebook.com/littlelensofmine look at my photos and please leave feedback on here or on a message it would be much appreciated.

cheers!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2013)

I would say 1) study classical compositional theory 2) work on keeping horizons level and 3) try and get closer to subjects. Overall, you're finding decent "subject matter", but it helps to make the "subjects matter" to the viewer. Getting closer, or cropping out extraneous elements, helps a lot.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome to TPF - You'll get much better response if you post 1-4 images in their own thread in the appropriate gallery farther down the page.  Many members don't like to follow off-site links, and as well, C&C takes time, and with all the images on your facebook page, it would take many hours for someone to go through them all.


----------



## littlelensofmine (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you!  much appreciated!


----------



## kokonut (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, I am an amateur so I am not able to do some criticism for your pictures. I let the experts give you some advice. I just wanted to tell that I have checked out your pictures. My little advice is to try to find and define a unique subject in every shot you take.


----------

